# Old Medicine bottle



## SSgt Maynard (Jan 24, 2009)

I found this old medicine bottle, it still has some in it to. It has a rubber top that is cracked but still hold the liquid, it is about 3" tall and says 60mils, and 50 mils. on the bottom it is stamped 1845, I can't tell if the seam runs though the lip since its covered be the metal ring holding the rubber plug in. Could someone tell me is this thing is worth somthing or not?


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like an old livestock injection bottle. You see lots of them around old farms.
 Not much value I'm afraid.


----------



## SSgt Maynard (Jan 24, 2009)

I thought I would give it a try. It makes sense since we found it around an old house in the country. I am sure that they had some livestock at sometime. I found a bunch of Gallo jugs 1 gal, and a rat poison bottle with a rat on it, it was in a wall above the door jamb, kind of wierd I must say.


----------



## madman (Jan 24, 2009)

hey maynard, keep searching and looking, the rat bottle is cool theres probably some old dumps around get yer shovel and find the dump,  can we see a pix of the bottom of the rat bottle    mike


----------



## SSgt Maynard (Jan 24, 2009)

here are some pictures of the rat bottle and the collection we found. I am sure they are not worth much if anything but just neat to have.


----------



## SSgt Maynard (Jan 25, 2009)

I didnt read the last post right about wanting to see the bottom. so here is a picture the best I could do. Do you have any Idea what it is worth? It still has the cap pretty rusted but its still there. here is the picture


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 25, 2009)

lifer

 The cap if it that rusty makes no difference, the date code and plant code is for what I believe is 1930 and Charlotte MI. Here's a site that helps with makers marks. 

http://www.myinsulators.com/glass-factories/bottlemarks.html#ABCDEF

 And this one for bottles in general great reading.

http://www.sha.org/bottle/index.htm


----------



## glass man (Jan 27, 2009)

THOSE RAT BOTTLES ARE COOL! I HAVE SOLD THEM IN THE $10-$20 RANGE THOUGH THEY AIN'T THAT OLD PEOPLE LOVE THE RAT EMBOSSING! JAMIE


----------



## farmgal (Jan 29, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!! that rat bottle is so awesome! I have never seen anything like that. I used to have 3 pet rats. Welcome to the forum Maynard....farmgal


----------

